# Tybee Island Fly Fishing?



## Pete1111

I am going to be visiting Tybee Island for a week in August. I live in Rhode Island and usually fly fish with a kayak for stripers inshore. Of course I would like to do some fishing on my trip. Can someone offer me some advise? Thanks. Pete


----------



## flathead

Well,hope Sandflea don't mind,but your best bet for fly fishing info at this time is to go here:

http://outerbanksflyfishing.com/index.cfm

Look on the left and click on "Fly Fishing Forum"

Then,click on "Georgia".


----------



## Pete1111

How about you, Flathead? Do you fly fish around Tybee Island? 
Up here (in RI), when the weather gets warm, I do most of my fishing at night, mostly because I stay in the estuaries and fish from shore. The fish are not really around in the heat of the day. Can the daytime fishing down there be productive, or would I have to stay with a night schedule? 
Is wading unpopular or dangerous there? I have read about sharks and rays.


----------



## flathead

I "retired" from fly fishing many years ago but still tie flies/teasers,etc.,and even throw my stuff(clousers,etc.) on ultralight spinning tackle.I've wade fished around Hilton Head without any problems but I would not recommend wading in freshwater areas.Should be puppy drum,specks,flounder,etc. in the sounds and backwaters that would take a fly in the daytime.


----------



## Pete1111

"Puppy drum" are small redfish, I guess?
I looked at some maps of the island and saw a bunch of creeks running through the island. Any fish in them?
Also, looking at the maps, the north side of the island where the river opens up to the ocean and there seems to be a big sand bar extending east- how is that area? 
The thing is, I will only be in Georgia for one week, and I want to get the most quality fishing I can (without hiring a guide).


----------



## Smashed

The north end of Tybee isn't so great for fly fishing mainly because this time of year the wind whips through there, the surf builds up, and the current rips through. The south end of Tybee around the jetties is a little better on fly, and if you wade fish in the area west of the last jetty, it's mostly hip-deep at low tide. While the sandbars that stick out into the surf and across to Little Tybee look tempting, stay away from them. When the tide turns it rips right over those bars quickly and many people have been caught and drowned while exploring the sandbars. If you want to splurge, I'd suggest renting a sea kayak for the day, because there's nothing better than exploring the back side of Little Tybee in a 'yak looking for some nice reds and trout.


----------



## Pete1111

I was going to drive down (with the family) and bring my own kayak. But now it looks like we will fly. I will have access to a kayak, so I should be OK.
Is the "back side of Little Tybee" the west side, which looks like Bull River? How about the fishing in Tybee Creek or all the little creeks that are connected to it? They all look sweet, from a map anyway. I'm getting excited about this trip- too bad it is so far away (August).


----------



## Fatback

What Smashed said is a real good description of the conditions beach side on Tybee. 

Now as for the creeks on inland side of Tybee, I would highly recommend them for bass(red drum), trout, and especially nice big flounder. 

I have done VERY well on Horsepen creek.

Horsepen creek starts on the northwest end, flows southward between Chimney Creek and Tybee proper. It dumps into the back river(Tybee Creek) just north of AJ'S dockside restaurant on the south end. You can launch your yak on either end. The creek is navigable in a Kayak at dead low tide. It boarders private property, except two short stretches. Lots of "holes" that hold fish. 

I don't know nothing bout' fly fishing, but there are a lot of quality fish in that creek.; In august.......your best bet is sunrise to mid morning........with second choice being dusk.

Bull River is the big creek between Tybee Island and Wilmington Island. Several miles inland from Tybee.


----------

